# Prepping community got a little bigger



## TNmedicman (Nov 8, 2009)

I am proud to announce that the prepping community just got 1 larger. Thursday my wife gave birth to my third son. If he follows after my other 2 he will be wanting to help daddy with getting things so "We can live without electricity". Cant wait to learn more so I can teach them.


----------



## Granny (May 19, 2010)

Congratulations on the new baby! Enjoy them all, they grow up so fast.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

Congratulations, best wishes!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Congratulations to all of you!!!!


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Congratulations on the new baby boy.:2thumb:


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

TNmedicineman, congratulations brother. I can't wait to share everything I've learned as well with my future kids. Hope your sig. other is recuperating well and all the best.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

congratulations! hope all is well with mother and babe.


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thats awesome! Best wishes and God bless!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

:woohoo: :congrat: :beercheer:


----------



## ditzyjan56 (Oct 3, 2009)

:goodluck::congrat:


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Yay! That's fantastic news. Congratulations my friend! Many blessings and love from me to your family. Enjoy every minute you can with your children and significant other. Speedy recovery to her as well! :melikey::beercheer:


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

*congrats*

Congratulations on the new one.


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

Congratualtions 

Hope he posts here some time. :2thumb:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Great news, man! Hope everyone is happy, healthy, and strong.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Congradulations, children are one God's greatest gifts.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

Congradulations!:2thumb:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Congratulations! Any pics to post? 

Best wishes to your whole family!


----------



## tiedami (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats ....That is AWESOME!!!!:beercheer::congrat::2thumb::welcome:


----------



## Camoevo (Sep 30, 2010)

nice.. grats on the new baby.


----------

